#ubuntu-us-wa 2011-03-16
<seattlegaucho> valorie: 2.4.0 is the latest amarok ... right?
<seattlegaucho> I'm really pleased to see that some of the old tools that disappeared for while came back :)
<valorie> 2.4.0 is the last release
<valorie> of course git is the latest
#ubuntu-us-wa 2011-03-17
<seattlegaucho> my first python script took very little effort ... not ready to move off Perl quite yet
<valorie> just because you learn to use a star driver, doesn't mean you leave your straight-slot behind
<valorie> right?
#ubuntu-us-wa 2011-03-18
<seattlegaucho> of course!
<seattlegaucho> ... time to go home ... see if I can catch the proper bus
#ubuntu-us-wa 2012-03-12
<bkerensa> Good Morning
#ubuntu-us-wa 2012-03-14
<bkerensa> valorie: will you be at UDS this year?
<valorie> no, didn't even apply
<valorie> so busy with my dad's care, plus KDE travel coming up, and LFNW...... too much
<valorie> plus lately I've been housecleaning like a madwoman
<valorie> my waterbed sprung a leak, and that led to all kinds of good changes
<valorie> but still, a lot of work and time
<valorie> almost done with my bedroom, all pretty and dust-free
#ubuntu-us-wa 2012-03-15
<bkerensa> valorie: Yeah looks like I wont be able to do LFNW this year since 12.04 LTS release takes priority and release parties are happening the same weekend as LFNW
<bkerensa> :(
<valorie> oh goodness
<valorie> boo
<valorie> big release, though
<valorie> but terrible timing
#ubuntu-us-wa 2012-03-16
<Salt> bkerensa, hold the release party at LFNW
<Salt> i'll be celebrating
#ubuntu-us-wa 2013-03-13
<bkerensa> valorie: looks like my funding is approved
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> LFNW or bust
<seattlegaucho> I'll be @ LFNW ... not sure if my talk has been approved or not
<Salt> yay, will be good to see everyone
<Salt> has the ubuntu-wa table been filed for?
<valorie> good question; i don't have a clue
<valorie> I'll send an email to the list 
<Salt> there's still a list? >_>
<valorie> done
<valorie> there is always a list
<valorie> that's how ubuntu operates
<bkerensa> lol
<bkerensa> :D
 * valorie gives Salt a silly hat to wear
<Salt> I more mean that I haven't seen anything on the list in forever
<Salt> so maybe I somehow got removed :p
<bkerensa> so when is WA going to apply for approval? :D
 * bkerensa jokes
<Salt> bkerensa, don't get me started
<valorie> or maybe everyone has been busy with other things
<valorie> as I have been
<valorie> now re-starting my Kubuntu involvement
<bkerensa> I blame thefinn93 
<bkerensa> :)
<bkerensa> actually its my understanding approvals may go away
<Salt> so word on the street is ubuntu is dropping support for X
<valorie> bkerensa: they are saying that approval is no longer necessay
<bkerensa> or at least a more fair and transparent process
<valorie> necessary
<valorie> since there are no longer perks for being approved
<valorie> right?
<bkerensa> one that doesnt say oh you guys get stuff because you do lots of team reports and jump through hoops
<Salt> oh there we go, ubuntu email
<bkerensa> and you guys dont
<valorie> heh
<bkerensa> well
<bkerensa> there is conference kits
<bkerensa> but is that really a perk?
<bkerensa> and DVD's
<valorie> I tried to do team reports
<Salt> we used to
<bkerensa> I don't
<valorie> but god damn
<bkerensa> not anymore
<Salt> and we also used to get conference kits
<valorie> the system sucks
<bkerensa> its silly bureaucracy 
<Salt> -pnw 4 life
<bkerensa> :D
<valorie> I don't care what it's called
<valorie> PNW seems more reasonable to ME
<bkerensa> indeed
<valorie> but a conf kit would be nice
<bkerensa> we still have people from down from WA
<valorie> IF THERE IS KUBUNTU stuff in
<bkerensa> there is not
<bkerensa> =/
<bkerensa> just Ubuntu
<bkerensa> they even stopped the Kubuntu discs which they used to do
<valorie> it's only reasonable for Vanc WA folks to attend Portland events
<valorie> it's 3 freaking hours to Seattle
<valorie> well, they suck
<Salt> we got told to stop being -pnw
<Salt> *shrug*
<valorie> I know
<bkerensa> we had people from seattle comedown for global jam an last release party
<bkerensa> :s
<bkerensa> Does anyone know who specifically decided pnw-loco could not exist anymore?
<bkerensa> I mean I know it was the CC
<bkerensa> but who was on the CC when the decision was made?
<valorie> they went a bit nuts with their over-bureaucacy
<Salt> bkerensa, I may have logs
<valorie> -cracy
<Salt> -crazy
<valorie> rofl
<valorie> anyway, Mark is a bit unstable atm, so I just want to keep working until things settle down a bit
<valorie> IMO
<Salt> Matthew East it looks like
<bkerensa> oh jesus
<valorie> who the heck is that?
<bkerensa> uhh he is some guy who also leads the doc team
<bkerensa> but really doesnt
<bkerensa> for all purposes he controls the launchpad
<valorie> heh
<bkerensa> and he only gets involved with doc when he wants to butt in
<bkerensa> but he doesnt contribute to the team
<Salt> sorry, this is a long email thread
<Salt> with a number of respondents
<Salt> I could give you 5 CC names
<Salt> :P
<Salt> Jono Bacon was involved, but it seems he was okay with an exception
<Salt> the last person in the thread was Jerome Gotangco
<Salt> who it seems is the one who said "I don't see how having the team split will effect anything"
<Salt> Mark Shuttleworth seemed to be okay with it
<Salt> Bemjamin Mako Hill also seemed to be pulling for us
<Salt> ugh, this is just a long nasty thread I haven't read in a while
<Salt> august 07 for interested parties
<valorie> sorry, I've been digging in ubuntu-devel lately
<valorie> that's enough politics for now
<Salt> it is 19 messages long :P
<Salt> I wish Dan were still around...wonder what he's up to
<bkerensa> Salt: which Dan?
<seattlegaucho> Wow! I've been lurking in the shadows for a while and haven't seen this much traffic in this channel for a while 
<Salt> Dan Shufelt
<seattlegaucho> It must be that I just rejoined regularly a couple of weeks ago
<Salt> nope, it's that I usually spend time in another of the 100+ channels i'm in :P
<bkerensa> ahh
<bkerensa> I wonder
 * Salt is totally not egotistical
<bkerensa> he e-mailed me last year
<bkerensa> I guess he is in the army still
<bkerensa> idk
<Salt> yeah, he was repairing helicopters last I heard
<Salt> in .mil
<seattlegaucho> Salt: I keep my channel count to ~5 ... if I need to join a new one, it'd be temporarily and then I'll part
<bkerensa> Salt: apparently he changed his name
 * seattlegaucho trying to keep his incoming channels lean ... age deteriorates bandwidth
<Salt> seattlegaucho, I'm an ircaddict
<valorie> five!
<Salt> that's what a bouncer is for
<Salt> I don't actually attach most of the channels I'm in
<valorie> 36 right now
<valorie> usually
<valorie> not all very active
<bkerensa> https://plus.google.com/107413347459406835455/posts
<bkerensa> dan smith/shufelt ^
<Salt> back to this list, looks like Christer Edwards was against -pnw
<Salt> that's totally him, cool
<Salt> I'll have to add him
<Salt> he was a really good group organizer
<valorie> we need one of those
 * valorie isn't one of those
#ubuntu-us-wa 2013-03-14
<Salt> I'm an alright one of those, just been stretched too thin too long
<Salt> I'm an elongated rubberband
<valorie> <3 Salt
<valorie> off to dinner for me
<Salt> toodles
 * seattlegaucho is a really bad organizer ... still the only one available to run the MySQL Meetup
<Salt> that's probably the category I've fallen into now...
<Salt> v_v
<thefinn93> looks like someone said my name a while back but i dont know how to scroll in this new curses IRC client
<thefinn93> oh there we go
 * seattlegaucho .oO( time to close shop and commute back to the TV )
<valorie> thefinn93: "new curses IRC client"?
<thefinn93> ncurses*
<thefinn93> specifically, weechat
<thefinn93> the interface is confuzing because no mouse
<valorie> ah
 * valorie uses konversation
<valorie> love it
<valorie> do not want cli IRC client
<valorie> I like pretty
<valorie> cli is great for some stuff, like installing and building stuff
<thefinn93> i used XChat for the longest time
<thefinn93> but I've been using a lot of laggy connections
<thefinn93> ie. at school 
<thefinn93> and mosh deals with them amazingly
<thefinn93> while they would cause IRC clients to crash and burn
<valorie> I hate xchat
<valorie> hated it in windows, hate it in linux
<valorie> konvi rocks
<thefinn93> what's wrong with XChat?
<thefinn93> i loved it when I used it
<valorie> matter of taste, I suppose
<valorie> counter-intuitive to me, as well as ugly
<thefinn93> huh
<thefinn93> yeah it was pretty ugly
<valorie> given options, I choose pretty
<valorie> which is why I love KDE
<valorie> so many choices, all beautiful
<thefinn93> lol
<valorie> truly, that's why I chose KDE over GNOME at first in linux
<valorie> now I'm at home in the community
<valorie> still prefer the look as well
<valorie> don't like the Unity look either
<valorie> plus Ubuntu politics seem self-destructive
<thefinn93> yeah ubuntu is going nuts
<thefinn93> Unity, the amazon spyware, and the community blowing up
<thefinn93> what else am i missing..
<thefinn93> it's getting a little out of hand
<thefinn93> i shan't be returning
<valorie> in kubuntu we have none of these problems
<valorie> we've always had our own Kubuntu Council to set policy
<valorie> of course we all participate in the larger community as well
<valorie> for instance I'm also in Ubuntu Women, as well as here
<valorie> but for me the unity problems, spyware and the whole "Mark being a bit nuts lately" problems are orthogonal
<valorie> I'm sorry they are happening, but they don't affect me personally
<thefinn93> yeah, definately
<valorie> and the vUDS was interesting
<thefinn93> I'm hoping GNOME Ubuntu or whatever it's called follows in Kubuntu's tracks
 * valorie presented at the Xubuntu session
<valorie> all of us flavors do have many common interests, true
<valorie> I have all the flavors in my ktorrent
<valorie> oddly enough, lubuntu leads with the most downloads
<valorie> absolutely zero with basic Ubuntu
<valorie> torrents are no longer listed in their main dl pages
<thefinn93> who's main dl page doesnt list torrents?
<valorie> ubuntu
<valorie> http://www.ubuntu.com/download
<valorie> you have to drill down rather far to get to the torrent links
<thefinn93> oh yeah
<thefinn93> when they hid the torrent links i resorted to just googling ubuntu torrent
<thefinn93> then picking the ubuntu.com page
<valorie> it might be on the releases page or something
<valorie> yes, I did that as well, but I don't think I'll bother next time
<valorie> zero usage
<valorie> that's not happened before
<Salt> thefinn93, you forgot about the aggressive donation requests and dropping X
<bkerensa> mm
<seattlegaucho> Salt: the other day you were talking about using a bouncer ... do you host your own or you use a hosted one?
<Salt> host my own
<Salt> heavily recommend ZNC
<bkerensa> people.ubuntu-oregon.org is a ZNC service
<bkerensa> :D
<Salt> cool
<Salt> if we could reform -pnw and have -or, -wa, -ak all work on things together, I think that would be beneficial
<thefinn93> ^
<thefinn93> +1 for ZNC
<seattlegaucho> bkerensa: I may sound like a n00b ... but how do I use it?
<thefinn93> i assume he's gotta set you up an account
<seattlegaucho> he should advertise here as well: http://wiki.znc.in/Providers
<thefinn93> bkerensa: what are you running on that server? ZN?
<thefinn93> ZNC*
<thefinn93> eh i think it's just for Ubuntu related people
<thefinn93> not really a public free-for-all servic
<shirgall_> http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/ is hard to remember?
<thefinn93> harder than Ubuntu.com -> download
<thefinn93> especially when they dont advertise that
<shirgall> thefinn93: I admit I use http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/ more often :)
<thefinn93> I tried Ubuntu Gnome
<thefinn93> quite liked it
<thefinn93> definately my next oS
<Salt> give Pear OS a try
<thefinn93> what is Pear OS?
<Salt> it's based on ubuntu and their logo is a pear with a bite taken out
<thefinn93> oh shit bus is at my stop, bbl
<thefinn93> annd we're back
 * thefinn93 googles PearOS
<thefinn93> it looks like Mac OS with a badly drawn pear instead of an apple
<thefinn93> Salt: lol wtf is this
<thefinn93> also if you want a BNC i've got em hot and now
<Salt> heh
<thefinn93> oh wait that was seattlegaucho asking
<thefinn93> seattlegaucho: if you want a ZNC i've got em hot and now
<Salt> yeah, a newer Lindows :P
<thefinn93> although waiting for bkerensa is fine (then you get the fancy rDNS, not my name)
<seattlegaucho> still thinking about it ... I have a desktop with 32G of RAM and 8 cores ... which most of the time just sits there
<seattlegaucho> thinking of firing up a VM and run my own
<thefinn93> fuck, install it there!
<thefinn93> no need for a full VM (assuming you run linux)
<seattlegaucho> running linux ... I like to create small appliances using ubuntu server for things like this
<seattlegaucho> I have my own little 'cloud formation'
<thefinn93> eh yeah i could see that
<seattlegaucho> keeps things really out of the reach of the craziness I might be doing reg packages on my desktop
<thefinn93> yeah
<thefinn93> what's everyone's favorite dropbox alternative?
<thefinn93> as in self hosted
<thefinn93> open source
<thefinn93> linux friendly
<thefinn93> all that shit
#ubuntu-us-wa 2013-03-15
<seattlegaucho> thefinn93: spideroak
<seattlegaucho> it saved my life a couple of times
<thefinn93> ahh that's right
<thefinn93> thx
 * thefinn93 goes back to watching #BrooklynProtest
<seattlegaucho> thefinn93: if I remember correctly, it was a recommendation I got here a couple of years ago
<seattlegaucho> thefinn93: I just saw this, you may want to read: http://refugeeks.com/four-dropbox-alternatives-for-linux-users/
<thefinn93> mk
<thefinn93> wait is spideroak hosted by you or them?
<seattlegaucho> spideroak, them
<thefinn93> oh
<thefinn93> meh
<thefinn93> oh wait youre gone
<valorie> there is always ownCloud
<valorie> but you have to have hosting
<thefinn93> yeah that's what I was looking for, a self-hosted solution
<thefinn93> but at least last time I used owncloud there was no client side sync client
<thefinn93> like, with autosyncing like the Dropbox client
<Salt> thefinn93, I have one
<Salt> that you want
<Salt> fyi
<Salt> I haven't tried it out myself yet, but it's high on my todo list
<Salt> it's dropbox with git
<Salt> http://git-annex.branchable.com/
<thefinn93> oh yeah git annex
<thefinn93> i've played around with it a little
<thefinn93> i wasn't clear on how well it synced files back and forth
<thefinn93> am still considering it
<thefinn93> might just use something like https://code.google.com/p/lsyncd/
<thefinn93> but i want two way syncing
<thefinn93> so i can make changes server-side
<Salt> git-annex does two way syncing
<Salt> or N-way
<Salt> but it also has some features much further
<Salt> like offline searching of branches which aren't considered for sync
<Salt> like everything I've read makes me REALLY want to try it
<thefinn93> yeah
<thefinn93> i tried it a while ago and was incredibly confused
<Salt> did you try the assistant?
<thefinn93> i suspect it would have helped if I had a server and client to try it on, not just a laptop
<thefinn93> yeah
<Salt> ahh yeah :P
<seattlegaucho> Salt: was it you that recommended me SpiderOak?
<seattlegaucho> it was at least 2 years ago
<bkerensa> valorie: is your talk in yet for LFNW?
<bkerensa> I have mentor approval for my budget... just waiting for a full council vote
<bkerensa> but its like 90%
<valorie> I don't want to do a talk by myself
<valorie> if you'll do it with me, i'll submit a proposal
<valorie> and we'll rustle up a couple of others
<bkerensa> valorie: I want to talk with you
<bkerensa> but if my budget fails
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> I really dont think it well
<bkerensa> Mozilla staff +1'ed it
<bkerensa> so if the community went against staff +1 that would be odd
<bkerensa> my fiancee has already taken the time off since she is coming
<bkerensa> :)
<bkerensa> so its pretty much a done thing
<valorie> cool
<valorie> I was going to ask -- since your loco is approved, what do you think of requesting a conf pack and bringing it up?
<valorie> we would get at least something to give out.....
<bkerensa> yeah let me put in the request
<bkerensa> valorie: so in the wiki it says for booths
<bkerensa> will there be a Ubuntu booth?
<bkerensa> =o
<valorie> not sure
<valorie> I hope so
<valorie> I asked on the list; haven't checked for replies yet
